# Google Apps verwaltet nur Smartphones der Konkurrenz



## Newsfeed (15 Juli 2010)

Mit neuen Funktionen seiner Apps dringt Google weiter in den Markt des Gerätemanagements vor. Unternehmen sollen damit zentral Sicherheitsanforderungen für ihre iPhones, Nokia- und Windows-Mobile-Handys durchsetzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

